# Pompano Landed in 30 Seconds.....



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Finally got a chance to go fishing again....I thought. So I threw my first line out and started walking to my second rig to throw it out. My wife pointed and I looked and had a hit already! One pompano in 30 seconds. Thought wow this is gonna be a good day. Not. So I threw my other lines out and you guessed it. Green slimy grass strikes again. Literally only fished about 15 minutes. Second hit was a baby shark. And third hit was another shark a little bigger. Reeled up, cleaned up and just sat and enjoyed the rest of the day. It was beautiful,Thanks JC. SORRY… about the date I put 5 instead of 6 for the month.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's the first cast curse. It was a pomp tough. So, that's a win!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least ya got a dinner bell!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

They obviously had a great spawn, the most "fingerling" pompano I've ever seen this year. If only a small percentage survive, the next couple of years should be outstanding.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It sure looks pretty out there ! I'm glad that you got to catch dinner before the grass shut you down.


----------

